# Ariens Snowblower Model 8524 Won't Engage



## cannonballcab (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a snowblower that has been used four times and looks like new. The engine starts right up but the unit won't go into drive. Is there a pin that locks the wheel into the trans? I remember the guy from Home Depot 
telling me there was a pin that could break but is an easy fix. He had a demo on the floor for sale that had the pin replaced.

Any help is appreciated. Don't want to have a shop pick it up and charge me $60 for pick up and another $70 to fix a pin. The unit has not been abused. It's about three years old.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi cbc,

You bought the demo?? No manual for your snowblower??

Yes, there are shear pins that protect the gearbox from major trauma. I am not sure but I think these pins are located for easy access and should be visible without doing a lot of work.

I'll see what I can find out.
SABL


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

The shear pins protect the auger gearbox from destruction (or rather, they're supposed to), not the drive system. 

When did this happen? Did it do it all of a sudden, or did you put it away working and get it out not working?

Possibilities include a thrown, broken or mis-adjusted drive belt, damaged drive disc, grease or oil on the driven disc, seized bearings and more


----------



## cannonballcab (Dec 8, 2008)

I had just finished the driveway (thank God) and was cleaning up some loose snow I had missed and it would not go forward. The unit was still running but I had to push it. That was the last big snow. I bought the unit like new from someone else and used it a couple of times without trouble for a year. No trama was noticed. It just all of a sudden would not go forward. I have been meaning to take it to a shop, but they wanted $60 to pick it up without looking at it. I believe it is something minor, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Did you check the belts yet?

BG


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Really sounds like a belt. If you didn't already, pull the black plastic belt cover off (2 bolts, normally) and take a peek at the belts.


----------



## cannonballcab (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, I checked the belt and it is intact. During the view, I found a broken spring that was attached behind the belt.


----------



## cannonballcab (Dec 8, 2008)

Tension Spring 008317200


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi cbc,

Did that "get 'er done"?? If so, you could have been very helpful to others in the same situation. Thanks for your input!!

SABL


----------



## cannonballcab (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Sabl,

I ordered the springs which will take four business days. Thanks for being there with me. The sight was helpful for at least provoking thought. I would have hated to have sent this to a shop just to find out a $6 spring was the problem. A dishonest shop could have jacked it up. After she is running, I'll update the thread. Thanks again to all that were involved.


----------



## cannonballcab (Dec 8, 2008)

I installed the spring today. Back to business. $6.00 fix!!!!:smile:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey CBC:wave:

I sort of dropped the ball on info, but BG and KB provoked your thinking and credit goes to themray:

Thanks ever so much for posting your results and letting others know of the solution. Members who follow through to a solution are real assets to TSF.

Check out some of the other areas here at TSF.... might be fun:grin:

Thanks again,
SABL


----------



## churpee (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a 8526 which is pretty much the same i believe -the problem i am having is the drive mechanism keeps slipping out of the fork on the drive slector when i go to back up it will not move and last time i used it it would not go forward -i have to open the bottom plate and put the drive wheel back in the fork that makes the unit go forward or reverse- is there a reason why this keeps on happening every time i use the blower-does anyone else have this problem --the unit has been used 6 times


----------



## Sfirextinguishe (Mar 2, 2009)

churpee said:


> I have a 8526 which is pretty much the same i believe -the problem i am having is the drive mechanism keeps slipping out of the fork on the drive slector when i go to back up it will not move and last time i used it it would not go forward -i have to open the bottom plate and put the drive wheel back in the fork that makes the unit go forward or reverse- is there a reason why this keeps on happening every time i use the blower-does anyone else have this problem --the unit has been used 6 times


I have a 8524 and have the same problem as it will not go in gear. I have replaced the drive plate, friction disc, and the spring assembly. Still will not go into gear. Then all of a sudden it will go in but I can not get it out. Any ideas?


----------

